# Salmon and Halibut ideas



## WesBigs (Aug 15, 2018)

I just got back from fishing in Alaska and have a freezer full of silver and king salmon and halibut.
Hit me with your best recipes please.
I have a Camp chef woodwind with the sear box so anything related to that would be awesome!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2018)

Grilled with teriyaki sauce.
Grilled any of a hundred ways.
Smoked over alder.
Smoked any of a hundred ways.
Poached, serve with a thick cream cheese/dill sauce with capers.
Fried, baked, broiled and sous vide.
Sushi, sushi, sushi, sushi and more sushi


----------



## flash gordon m.d. (Aug 17, 2018)

i did my first salmon on my new GMG davy crockett yesterday.  i found this artical helpful for a wet brine, although after pulling at 135F, i put it back and cooked to 160 (much better). i did brush with real maple syrup, and added some "sweet chili garlic" siracha, maple and mesquite spice from the spice house, though in retrospect, i'll use more next time. you may see from the photo that it was applied pretty lightly. i probably would have used more, but i was doing it by flashlight with smoke in my eyes. (note to self: next time, apply seasoning BEFORE putting on the grill).


----------



## cmayna (Aug 17, 2018)

I would use a dry brine for your Salmon and a wet brine for your Halibut.   That's what I did when I came back from AK with similar fish.


----------



## zachd (Aug 18, 2018)

http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/halibut-olympia-128949
That's a must for halibut

Otherwise I usually just do butter onion and pepper in tin foil on grill

I have done this too
https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/member/views/italian-style-halibut-1263474

Breaded and fried is good too


A easy good easy meal to do with salmon is smoke it then get the shore lunch potato soup make that throw some frozen corn in there as well then throw the salmon in there the last couple minute

You must make salmon dip as well so good I say 1/4 of my salmon go to this
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/233564/the-best-smoked-salmon-spread/

For salmon I do a lot of just Penzeys 4/s spice with roasted garlic then glaze it with honey with alder on the pellet grill

This is good too bacon wrapped salmon bites


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2018)

zachd said:


> http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/halibut-olympia-128949
> That's a must for halibut
> 
> Otherwise I usually just do butter onion and pepper in tin foil on grill
> ...


@zachd, this is not directed at you.

In the Olympia Halibut recipe the author notes,


> *Note* If you can’t get your hands on fresh halibut, I’ve learned to cut all the brown parts off the halibut and then soak it in about 1/2 gallon of water with 1/4 cup lemon juice for about an hour.
> This usually takes out the fishy taste.


Now I understand taking the bloodlines out of fish, it doesn't taste good, same as trimming parts of any other meat.
But to soak all the flavor out of it with water/lemon?
It never ceases to amaze me how people don't want fish to taste like fish.
Then why on God's green earth bother eating it?
If I'm eating fish it's because I want to taste fish.
Go eat some tasteless faux fish made out of textured tofu, that'll take on whatever flavors you want to season it with.



 zachd

Now never minding the *Note* all these recipes sound good.
The Salmon Bites in particular sound delicious, I'll have to make those for my wife.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2018)

WesBigs said:


> I just got back from fishing in Alaska and have a freezer full of silver and king salmon and halibut.
> Hit me with your best recipes please.
> I have a Camp chef woodwind with the sear box so anything related to that would be awesome!




Try some like this, just for the Halibut & the Salmon:
*Smoked Salmon*

Bear


----------



## WesBigs (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks everybody, these are some great ideas and should keep me busy for a while!
Ill keep you posted on how they turn out


----------



## zachd (Aug 19, 2018)

Ya i didnt read the notes i wouldnt do that either crazy talk!


----------

